# Private Medical Colleges Aggregates?



## abbasi (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey I plan on applying to a few medical colleges in Lahore, and i'd just like to know the closing aggregates of last year. I just gave my MCAT today, and my aggregate is around *79-79.5%*.

_1.Shalamar medical college
2.Fatima memorial 
3.FMDC _(*also, is their entry test similar to the UHS one?*)_
4.LMDC_

These are on my list so far, I'd apply to CMH, but i did my A levels from outside, and i read on their website you have to apply as foreign , if that -_-.
Anyways i'd really appreciate a reply, and i hear the merit rises every year, so a pragmatic answer on if i have a chance of getting in them would be nice. Could you guys also suggest a few other medical colleges in lahore/islamabad, that are good? Thanks, i'd really appreciate an answer. 
AND, last but not least, a time estimate of when the merit lists of these colleges come out and if i have to give entry tests for these?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

For Shalamar, the admissions closed at 80% last year. You should apply, you might get in, if overall the merit decreases.


----------



## abbasi (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, my aggregate actually added up to be 80.2%, I guess there are rare chances of the merit actually decreasing.


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

just out of curiosity, how are you figuring out your aggregate? 60% equivalency and 40% entry test?


----------



## abbasi (Apr 11, 2013)

10% O level, 
40% A level
50% entry test. (MCAT)
Practically what u said


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't mean to doubt you but is this consistent for all those colleges your mentioned at the beginning? I know shifa has an interview which is worth 10% in the overall scheme. Do these places not offer that? As in its strictly based on the numbers?


----------



## abbasi (Apr 11, 2013)

i'm not counting the entrance tests. Fmdc completely disregards mcat, and yeah the 10% thing IS there. I think shalamar medical college is the only one that takes this aggregate. Just giving an idea.


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

I read on some fb group with shalamar that admissions start in about a week or two...this was posted a few days ago so I guess keep your eyes posted on their website for more info.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

The shalamar website doesnt really have an admissions page on it. So thats confusing. :/


----------



## abbasi (Apr 11, 2013)

just keep up to date on their facebook page, and here Shalamar Medical and Dental College
this doesn't tell you when the admissions start, but gives u a whole bunch of other info.
And yeah there website is pretty $hitty.


----------



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

*Hlw Friends.....I Need Your Help.My Aggrevate Is 78%.....*

hlw friendz......i need your help.my aggrevate is 78%.:?i have no idea that where should i apply and where not.what are my chances in shalamar,fmh, lmdc and sharif medical college.


----------



## gull andaam (Sep 26, 2013)

friends! my aggregate is 77.1% 
is there any chance to get admission in fmh cmh shalamar or shaikh zaid.
as i belong to multan and i have no idea which of these colleges is better?
plz can u guide me.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah, I agree the website is pretty ****ty, because they don't update it at all. They just update it for admission purposes, once in an year. Usually, the news goes out through our Facebook Page, which is;

https://www.facebook.com/shalamarians.official

About the website, I am a part of the student advisory council and redesigning the whole website would be my priority next year, Insha Allah.

And, Abbasi dude, you apply, there are bright chances of you getting in. Best of Luck.

- - - Updated - - -

You guys should call the Student Affairs as well, in order to stay up to date. I recommend, you talk to Salman Pasha. He's a nice guy and would answer an query.

Here are the numbers:
04236852658
04236852609
04236818604

Salman's Extension code is: 214


----------

